# my "finished" paintings



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I hardly ever finished a painting and if someone had asked me how many paintings I painted in my life AND COMPLETED I would have replied, "about 4" as MOST of my paintings are unfinished and pilied up in the back room along with the unfinished Zebras <-- remember those? But I see that I actually did complete 7 paintings which surprises me because I seldom paint, generally only when asked - like I am now because I accidentally joined that art league. Started 4 paintings in the past 6 weeks and now they too are thrown in the back room unfinished. But these are the ones I finished shown in chronogical order.


----------



## Nanamat (Feb 19, 2014)

You have such talent! These are awesome....


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very talented. I am sure the rest are equally impressive.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I hardly ever finished a painting and if someone had asked me how many paintings I painted in my life AND COMPLETED I would have replied, "about 4" as MOST of my paintings are unfinished and pilied up in the back room along with the unfinished Zebras <-- remember those? But I see that I actually did complete 7 paintings which surprises me because I seldom paint, generally only when asked - like I am now because I accidentally joined that art league. Started 4 paintings in the past 6 weeks and now they too are thrown in the back room unfinished. But these are the ones I finished shown in chronogical order.


They are all beautiful, I can hardly draw a stickman. Marly


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

You certainly have a gift from painting. If I painted like that I sure wouldn't be frogging so much (if ever again). You sure are talented.


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

Love them all, I think I remember seeing a photograph of the young woman in the first painting a long time ago on the front of National Geographic magazine.You got the eyes perfectly. Your paintings are absolutely beautiful. So professional.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

You have a true talent!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Very impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

uk betty said:


> Love them all, I think I remember seeing a photograph of the young woman in the first painting a long time ago on the front of National Geographic magazine.You got the eyes perfectly. Your paintings are absolutely beautiful. So professional.


yes, and I held on to that magazine for 10 years before I decided to paint it myself. I couldn't resist the eyes and wasn't really trying for a likeness...just wanted to get the eyes like maybe a hundred other artists wanted to do. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW!! I make a stick man no one would recognize. I admire anyone who can draw/paint.


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

Beauttiful Work! My favorite is # 5, On the porch.
Have a nice day! Joannmaggie


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok, Dusti, when are you going to have your first showing? These are exquisite. Your attention to detail is amazing. Love the kiss and chubby little hand in your DIL and GS pic.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

That girl and her haunting eyes are on the cover of a National Geographic book of photos just published last year. They found her several years ago as an adult, married with children. She was not interested in being interviewed. Your painting captures her beautifully. 

Funny, I have a colored litograph of your black and white acrylic...we love it and it hangs upstairs in the study.

Your paintings are truly lovely!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Just love them all. My favorite is your DIL with your grandson, and then I love the old general store.


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

DAG Girl! Those are absolutely awesome. Why on earth do you not paint for fun anymore? What a wonderful, wonderful talent you have. You really can capture the "essence" of a person. I have always thought if I could paint and draw half that well, it would make me the happiest person on earth. Unfortunately, the extent of MY talents in this form run more to the above-mentioned stickman ;-( Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful skill with us. Kenney


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

The second one down,took me right back to the film, Fiddler on the roof,


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I can not express how talented you are!! please continue.


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

very lovely


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

They are stunning. Please finish all your paintings and try and have an exhibition. Your talent needs to be seen.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> The second one down,took me right back to the film, Fiddler on the roof,


Hmmm...yes, I ditto that! This was my first attempt in acrylics and the colors are very vivid, just don't show up well in photos.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

god sure gave you a wonderful gift they are lovely


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## DiGal (Nov 11, 2011)

Love them all! You have a wondrous gift which should be shared with the world.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Question - how large are they? Do you sell them? My favorite is the last one - we have a dear, dear deceased friend named TED!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for commenting, I really do appreciate it...I need to be pushed, HARD!!!!! Arrrrgh!!!! 
I just started another new painting of meerkat's - about 6 of them - balled up in a heap trying to sleep, they are just so cute. I decided to try a new painting medium (for me it is) and want to paint it in water soluble oils which I never worked in before. Maybe the water solubles will work better for me and keep me at it.


----------



## Edwardian2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dusti said:


> yes, and I held on to that magazine for 10 years before I decided to paint it myself. I couldn't resist the eyes and wasn't really trying for a likeness...just wanted to get the eyes like maybe a hundred other artists wanted to do. Thanks for the kind words.


Did you see the program in which the photographer who took that picture went back and found the girl - now a grown woman? Was such an interesting program. She remembered him and was terrible shy about it all especially as her clothes were practically in rags when he took that photo and she was ashamed of how they looked. What a beautiful woman she still is.

P.S. You are a very talented artist. I think - if you wanted to that is - you could very easily sell those. Perhaps call a local art gallery - they might put those on display for you. Where we live we have a City owned gallery that displays "new artists'" work and we have bought several pieces of art from there - a small percentage goes back to the gallery.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful work. Amazing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

nitnana said:


> Question - how large are they? Do you sell them? My favorite is the last one - we have a dear, dear deceased friend named TED!


Most are worked on 18 by 24 inch canvas, the last one is worked on aquabord by ampersand, designed specifically for water paint mediums... awesome board go work with.
Sorry to hear about TED.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW! You certainly are talented. I must say that the black and white one hits me. The details are perfect. Well done.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Edwardian2 said:


> Did you see the program in which the photographer who took that picture went back and found the girl - now a grown woman? Was such an interesting program. She remembered him and was terrible shy about it all especially as her clothes were practically in rags when he took that photo and she was ashamed of how they looked. What a beautiful woman she still is.
> 
> P.S. You are a very talented artist. I think - if you wanted to that is - you could very easily sell those. Perhaps call a local art gallery - they might put those on display for you. Where we live we have a City owned gallery that displays "new artists'" work and we have bought several pieces of art from there - a small percentage goes back to the gallery.


Thank you!! Yes, I saw that picture of her when she had aged and she wasn't that old but did look older. I did start to paint that one too but lost interest and now that one is also in the back room unfinished. I was going to called that one Desert Power, the first one that I did finish was called Desert Flower.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I struggle to paint----started as a tole painter and went to canvas but I'm a pattern painter and it just breaks my heart when someone with your talent doesn't keep up with their painting. I've wanted to paint my entire life and tole was my answer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What amazing talent! I cannot even draw a straight line with a ruler! Much less try to draw or even paint!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dusti, they are just breathtaking.

Jenny x


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

All of your pictures are master pieces, absolutely exquisite!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Amazing talent!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> I struggle to paint----started as a tole painter and went to canvas but I'm a pattern painter and it just breaks my heart when someone with your talent doesn't keep up with their painting. I've wanted to paint my entire life and tole was my answer.


I have noticed since I recently started painting again that there are sooooh so many ways for an artist to express themselves today that it is mind boggling how much there truly is. I go mainly to Blicks which is the ONLY art store within a hundred miles of me. The materials and mediums I found there (the newer ones) floored me; made my head spin trying to settle on any specific one to try out. I bought a whole bunch of stuff which I don't even know how to use (but learning). The last time I was there was a couple of days ago and I loaded up on the Holbein Acrylics (love their acrylics) and their Water soluble oils and so am mainly working with those now.

I suggest you take a good long walk thru an art supply store if you're lucky enough to have one near you and just browse the aisles. You may even hit upon another avenue of expression that might interest you even more, but you have to be brave enough to try. Of course expense has a lot to do with that too, All these new mediums I bought cost a small fortune to gather up and I am not nearly up on all of it.

What do you do in tole? Never tried that one. Love to see pics. Can you post a few?
Dusty


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow these are amazing fantastic work - you have a wonderful gift


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What an amazing talent you possess!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

All I can say is "Wow".


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your work is lovely &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Your paintings are beautiful.
I doubt I could even draw the 'stick-man' - I'm that bad!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazing & awesome work! Keep it up! Luv them all! &#128158;


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! The woman's eyes are unbelievably beautiful! You are so very talented!


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

I envy you your talent. Brilliant work. I'm guilty of not always finishing projects, but when I do putmy mind to it it gives great satisfaction to clear w.i.p. pile. Most of which get passed on to charity. Think of the saisfaction and space if you spent some time finishing your other paintings.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

You are SO talented--your paintings should be in a gallery! Lovely, lovely. The 9/11 painting is outstanding!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You showed us the next to the last one before, and it is even better viewing it the second time around. All of your work is extraordinary and you should be soooo proud. Thank you for posting.


----------



## scotdancer (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

These are all truly wonderful paintings.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very talented !!!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

They're all awesome


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Such a wonderful gift you been given. Beautiful paintings.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

You paint beautifully!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very talented.. you have the gift.. love each one. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

What beautiful work you are very talented !!


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh my goodness...if I had your talent I would painting 24/7! Amazing!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> I struggle to paint----started as a tole painter and went to canvas but I'm a pattern painter and it just breaks my heart when someone with your talent doesn't keep up with their painting. I've wanted to paint my entire life and tole was my answer.


But I "am" trying really hard to stick with it and boy is it work!! In the past 3 or 4 months I have done nothing BUT paint and I can't tell you how annoyed I am about that because I have no time to knit! I miss it!! In just these past 2 or 3 weeks I have been discarding paintings I started, one right after the other (4 so far now and started a fifth yesterday), because I just...well dunno, I seem to lose interest in them after only a few brush strokes and so I just toss them in the back room, then on top of that I have the nerve to go our and buy several more canvases.

I honestly do not know why I don't like to paint, I just never did and even more honestly don't see that I ever will come to like it. Believe I know what a huge sin that is, but it's hard to be grateful for something you don't like. I just think it's not my bag so-to-speak. Why else would not want to do it??? I enjoy knitting a thousand times more!! Or just maybe dolls or beading tapestries. Painting? No!!!!! But I m stuck doing it because I accidentally joined the art league when I thought I was just joining the senior center. In fact...the only way out for me is to simply stop going there. Today will be the first day I will not be there since I joined. But I know my kids are gonna push me back into it.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful art work!!!! thanks God for your talent....


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW they are beautiful you must be very proud of them, I know Iwould be


----------



## zsunflower (Jan 28, 2013)

I think your paintings are wonderful. You should finish more of them.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Dusti, I've said this before, and you need to BELIEVE, that you are extremely talented. You, like many artists, are too critical of their own work. Like many of us KP ers, we would pay for your beautiful work. God has given you a wonderful gift and now it's your responsibility to share it with the world. Take a deep breath and find yourself a gallery to exhibit your wonderful pieces.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....you are sure talented. Your paintings are really nice.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

You are one talented individual.. keep up the panting, they are wonderful. xo WS


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

beautiful, all of them!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to thank all of you for hanging in there with me especially in the times when I am sounding a little unappreciative of the work I do and yet you keep enouraging me to keep on keepin on with it. If it kills me I will, it's the only way I will hopefully discover what it is that I don't like about hat I am doing regarding painting. 
Thanks again, most sincerely!
Dusty


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, you are absolutely an amazing painter. I love your work. With talent like yours it is a shame you don't do it more. Is it because you don't enjoy it or what? You could sell your paintings very easily. Just lovely!!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> WOW, you are absolutely an amazing painter. I love your work. With talent like yours it is a shame you don't do it more. Is it because you don't enjoy it or what? You could sell your paintings very easily. Just lovely!!!!


Yes, that's right. I don't enjoy it. To me painting is like pulling teeth, that's how much I don't like it. But I am trying to find out why that is and how I can change that.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

....WHEN AM I EVER GOING TO GET BACK TO KNITTING??? AAAAAARGH!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

These are just beautiful. You are really talented. I envy you. I can't even draw a decent stick figure.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A true artist if ever I saw one....Brilliant.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dusti you are so talented! Thanks for sharing the pics. Been wondering where you were hiding - behind your easel!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> Dusti you are so talented! Thanks for sharing the pics. Been wondering where you were hiding - behind your easel!


Hi Kittykatz,
oh boy...sure have been stuck behind the easel. I have to get back to work too because I started another new painting and need to have something to work on tomorrow when our art group meets again. It's been closed for a few weeks because of the holidays and bad weather. Can't walk in empty handed.

I started a whole bunch of paintings these past few weeks but dropped them all for one reason or another. So far this new one I started yesterday, I like! It's a bunch of adorable animals and so far it is still holding my attention. I might actually finish this one! It helps that the animals are just soooh darn cute!!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

All beautiful. Lots of talent here


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Your paintings are just beautiful, you have amazing talent


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing more of your great pics :thumbup:


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

I especially remember your black and white painting of the men on the porch! why do you think you have such trouble finishing? there's always the old standard "fear of failure" which I think is my problem. do you have trouble starting new things? do you get affirmation for your work, or just paint in isolation? there are so many factors. what ever your reason IS for not finishing, GET OVER IT!! your work is excellent and whatever reasons you think you have for not finishing, THEY ARE NOT TRUE


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just beautiful - all of them! You have such talent! I can see a story to each of them.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

All are fabulous, but the black and white really captures me.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I was just on another site and saw the picture of the girl in your first painting above. The caption was about Nat Geo celebrating 125 yrs.
Yours and the Nat Geo one are identical!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I have noticed since I recently started painting again that there are sooooh so many ways for an artist to express themselves today that it is mind boggling how much there truly is. I go mainly to Blicks which is the ONLY art store within a hundred miles of me. The materials and mediums I found there (the newer ones) floored me; made my head spin trying to settle on any specific one to try out. I bought a whole bunch of stuff which I don't even know how to use (but learning). The last time I was there was a couple of days ago and I loaded up on the Holbein Acrylics (love their acrylics) and their Water soluble oils and so am mainly working with those now.
> sorry, no way to picky. My DR pieces are all done in Bauernmalerei, the German version of tole. I do boxes, boards, furniture, paintings, shutters on my house, my mailbox. As one of the tole artists said "if it sits still 5 mins., Paint It>" working now on a brides box for my younger daughter. Later this winter I plan to start a set of wooden plates with each representing the twelve days of Christmas.
> 
> I suggest you take a good long walk thru an art supply store if you're lucky enough to have one near you and just browse the aisles. You may even hit upon another avenue of expression that might interest you even more, but you have to be brave enough to try. Of course expense has a lot to do with that too, All these new mediums I bought cost a small fortune to gather up and I am not nearly up on all of it.
> ...


----------



## Goldrobin (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow!!! What talent! I love your paintings. Finish some more.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Omg, they are great!


----------



## Martini dunne (Dec 13, 2013)

They are all fantastic,my son lives in Austria it's so beautiful over there.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Any one remember the pics of when Dusti cut the wagon out of wood and put it together? I still have it on a CD. She is an extremely talented woman.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad others mentioned the girl, as I recognized her immediately, but didn't know from where. She is truly beautiful.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I can paint abstract because I don't have to identify the subject. Because usually I can't...


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Double post


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are so beautiful..... no excuse for not finishing "all" that you have started. Is there a reason you do not complete them?


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Very, Very pretty.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome! You are very talented. Particularly love the first picture - those eyes... Second place is DIL with son. Beautimus! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Rescue Mom said:


> Awesome! You are very talented. Particularly love the first picture - those eyes... Second place is DIL with son. Beautimus! Thanks for sharing.


You are certainly welcome Rescue, thanks for stopping by and leaving your lovely comment.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are all beautiful! I love the one of your daughter and grandson especially! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

You certainly are one hell of a painter and artist. Every one of your paintings are just so realistic = very beautiful.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

All I can say is your work is breathtaking-- such talent.


----------

